# Roots and WT-3/8 Warthog Results



## drpr (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am a previous member and forgot my password and was reading some post about plumbers asking what is a good set up to remove roots and grease. I want to share some images about my set up and results i have gotten so far. I have a General J-3080 that is 8 GPM at 3000 psi. I run 150' of 1/4" piranha hose with the 1/4" worthog and also run 250' of 3/8" sewer hose with a WT-3/8 warthog. I had asked about the subject about a year ago and got advise from many professionals. I searched youtube for warthog videos and didn't get much. I searched for images and got nothing. I have 120 hours of use and the jetter is still working great with no issues and both worthogs are amazing. The only thing about the wathogs is that you need to learn how to use them. It takes a little patience. Thanks and hope this helps anyone. SPINBAD:thumbsup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The J-3080 is one heck of a machine, good buy there. I did not know they made a Warthog jetted at the lower flow rates, thanks for the info, its good to know.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I just ordered a brute Jetter from
Jetters northwest. They really recommended the warthog for it. Can't wait to get it and try it out!


----------



## drpr (Aug 14, 2012)

RedRubicon2004 said:


> I just ordered a brute Jetter from
> Jetters northwest. They really recommended the warthog for it. Can't wait to get it and try it out!


The trick is to let the rotating jet in front of the warthog do its job by placing in front of the roots and move forward. If you try to cut the roots out to quick it makes it harder to remove. I've done several root job like the pictures above and found out that after the warthog cuts the roots they get tangled with the worthog making it easier to pull out as a bunch. Sometimes it cuts and flushed away. It took me some time to gauge the distance between the warthogs front cutting jet and the roots including whatever needs to be clear. Now that I've got it down its a very good nozzle to have. Congrats on your jetter and warthog.


----------

